# Work Permit in Philippines for people on Tourist Visa



## JSKahlon (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello,

I work in Batangas and my wife is staying with me on Tourist Visa.

I have work permit for me. But Want to know, If my wife wants to work here in Philippines what are the requirements ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's best to ask the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for this answer but right off the top of my head it would be the same requirements that you went through, so a work Visa for sure and several other requirements.

Transcript copies put together from my conversations with an American expat working here.

Requirements (it's a tough world here get ready)

1. Permanent resident or if not a permanent resident you'll need a Work Visa http://www.ble.dole.gov.ph/faqs.asp
2. NBI clearance, current to 6 mo or less. 
3. Local police clearance (Not hard). 
4. Local residency permit from your city hall. 
5. Barangay clearance from your Barangay Captain. Your wife can help with that one. They usually require a local college degree with 72 credits but as an American with English as our 1st language, we can usually bypass that. Let them know that you've had previous call center experience and where. 

Note once hired the company:

They will put you through a few tests but they're easy (At least to us Americans). They will ask you if you have an employee reference. Tell them yes. "hopefully you know someone, maybe from these expat boards you can buddy up with a reference name " but basically he gave me his name and all his information.

Once hired notes:

1. Take the copy of the employment contract and go to your local SSS office and apply for your SSS#.
2. Same with BIR. You will need a tax id #.
3. They will send you for a physical exam at company expense.


That's basically it in a nutshell the requirements and like I mentioned at the beginning if you're not a permanent resident 13a Visa card holder then you'll have to go through a bunch more loopholes for a working Visa.

Philippine Bureau of Immigration frequently raids spots where foreigners are and they're rounded up, sometimes in large groups, deported and blacklisted, these workers have what looks like authentic Immigrant ID cards or just tourist Visa I-Cards but they must fakes or tourist Visas. 

Sign of trouble with your status is if you're not paying SSS not paying taxes to the BIR but getting cash, I'm sure you can get away with it for years but after the raid, your locked up, your fined 8,000 pesos plus and held until you come up with the plane ticket costs back to your homeland. Employers are supposed to help you get your work permit before you start work but apparently many don't do this, it's a cost savings but a bummer for the expat.


----------

